# Bricolage de Mini SIM ou Forfait iPad 3G+?



## NoxDiurna (4 Juin 2010)

Je viens d'apprendre que certains entre nous ont découpé la carte SIM de leur iPhone ou de leur clé USB 3G+ pour l'insérer dans l'iPad. Je trouve que c'est une solution intéressante, sachant que les forfaits iPad sont simplement 1/3 fois plus chers que des forfaits Clé 3G+ (sans clé en plus). 

Alors quelle petite carte que vous allez mettre dans votre iPad 3G+?

Juste au cas où vous n'avez jamais entendu parler de cette solution, je vous met un lien;

http://blog.zeno.name/post/623092763/best-ipad-3g-data-plan-in-switzerland


----------



## Arkange (4 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, dans mon cas impossible de découper ma mini sim sfr. Les contacts sont légèrement différent. Donc a moins de faire une découpe des contacts avec mais la c'est plus hard. Donc pour ma part j'ai mis une micro sim sfr pour tester mais j'utilise MyWi sur mon iPhone jailbreaker juste pour l'occasion.


----------



## ikeke (4 Juin 2010)

Arkange a dit:


> mais j'utilise MyWi sur mon iPhone jailbreaker juste pour l'occasion.


Même chose pour moi après avoir vu les prix assez exorbitants des forfaits iPad proposé par nos chers opérateurs. Du coup, j'ai pris un Wifi only.


----------



## NoxDiurna (4 Juin 2010)

ikeke a dit:


> Même chose pour moi après avoir vu les prix assez exorbitants des forfaits iPad proposé par nos chers opérateurs. Du coup, j'ai pris un Wifi only.



Effectivement, je trouve que le tarif honteux. De plus, SFR ne propose même pas un tarif préférentiel pour ses abonnés voix actuels. Je regardais le clé USB 3G+ avec l'abonnement illimité en journée à 20 pour un engagement de 2ans. C'est déjà un abonnement qui me convient plus car souvent en soirée, je suis chez moi avec un réseau wifi ou qu pire dans un endroit où la couverture wifi est dispo. 

D'ailleurs, pourquoi le forfait iPad affiche un tarif différent quand c'est exactement la même chose que tous les autres forfaits 3G Data sauf la dimension de la carte SIM? Quand Les autres marques sortiront des tablettes tactiles avec 3G+, on verra peut être la fin de cette discrimination.


----------



## Arkange (4 Juin 2010)

A mon avis c'est surtout que les opérateurs profitent de la sortie de l'iPad pour vendre des forfaits très chère mais ca va bien se calmer. C'est comme les applications iPad, quand je vois le prix en comparaison des mêmes applications pour iPhone et en plus bien souvent il n'y a même pas les versions lite pour tester... Mais ça va changer il faut juste attendre un petit peu.


----------

